# BCS: words used after a good meal



## Santanawinds

Once when visiting Sarajevo, I was invited to a great lunch in Bosnian style, and after eating to my heart's content, while sipping coffee, the host said something in the lines of "bohte" or "bokhte". I've never heard that word again, and can't find it through google either. The host explained that the word meant something in the lines of "full" or "filled to the brim".

In Croatian, I know there's "nažderao sam se / nažderala sam se", but the Bosnian version sounds more elegant.

What else is used in BCS to express that feeling of content fullness of the stomach?


----------



## Brainiac

Momci su preokupirani psovkama i vukojebinama, da su zaboravili da ti odgovore 

Ja sam čula da se kaže, kada se prejedeš, _Pući ću_, _Ne jedem ništa do sutra, Od sutra sam na dijet_i...  
Ne razumem šta je _Bo(k)hte_, možda je _Bože Bože_, ako misliš na ... "instant-zadovoljstvo usklik" 

I nemaju samo Bosanci velike ručkove, ceo region ih ima. Nema kuće i praznika bez dobre trpeze.


----------



## Santanawinds

vidim da su _u kurcu_*

od sutra sam na dijeti - to sam čula. Ali to je više za fine dame.
pući ću - kao pucam po šavovima od sitosti? Nisam sigurna jesam li shvatila.

i bome znam kako se dobro jede po regiji, putovala sam autom okolo po Hrvatskoj, Bosni, Srbiji i Makedoniji, i vratila se s nekoliko kila više 
Jedino kad sam stigla do Matka kod Skopje i naručila šopsku salatu, sam shvatila koliko sam zapravo mesa jela putem i koliko je ta salata pasala.






*ovo rečeno kao šala u kontekstu trenutno aktualnih tema na ovom djelu foruma


----------



## Anicetus

I can't connect that expression of yours with anything other than _bokte_ either, which is a shortening of _Bog te mazo_ (or something else instead of _mazo_, you can probably imagine what), a phrase expressing surprise or shock. It's not limited to Bosnia and it doesn't seem to be what you're looking for.

_Nažderati se_ isn't exclusively Croatian either and it's just a slightly vulgar/jocular/pejorative way of saying _prejesti se_ (to eat too much). The common verb meaning meaning "to eat until being full, to eat enough" (I can't think of a completely fitting English equivalent) is _najesti se_. You understood the logic behind _pući ću_ well -- _I'm so full I can't hold it all_. I guess some people might also say _jedva dišem_ or _najeo/najela/nažderao/nažderala sam se kao svinja/prasac/prasica_ but none of these are fixed phrases (like _dobar tek!_ before eating, for example).


----------



## DenisBiH

Anicetus said:


> I can't connect that expression of yours with anything other than _bokte_ either, which is a shortening of _Bog te mazo_ (or something else instead of _mazo_, you can probably imagine what), a phrase expressing surprise or shock. It's not limited to Bosnia and it doesn't seem to be what you're looking for.



I agree. Either that or the host was asking for _buhtle, _which is not very likely.  Or it might be same obscure Orientalism, it's not impossible, but it doesn't ring any bells.

On that note, you may find certain more religious Bosniaks say _Elhamdulillah_! (or _Elhamdulila!_; Arabic for "Praise (to) God") after the meal. Not what Santanawinds is looking for, but just to add that too since we're discussing expressions used after a meal.

_Nažderati se _is somewhat too rough for me, except when talking to very close friends and family; if looking for a colloquial term, I'd also consider using _naklopati se_ or even _nahapiti se_ (not _nahap*a*ti se_, which means approximately "to steal/have stolen a lot").


----------



## Brainiac

Santanawinds, znanje jezika ti je izvanredno. Šarmirana sam 

Možda si čula _bure, stomak mi je pun kao bure, sada sam kao bure_... nešto tako.
_Glava mi je kao bure_ se kaže kad preteraš u piću, pa ti sutradan glava puca (mamurluk).


----------



## Istriano

Santanawinds said:


> What else is used in BCS to express that feeling of content fullness of the stomach?



Ću puknit.
Bum pukel.


----------



## Santanawinds

I guess I misunderstood the host, perhaps she did say something like "bokte što ova može jesti puno ..." and then tried to translate to me more gently.

Braniac - hvala na komplimentu. Navodno nemam Američkog naglaska, pa sam uspjela jednom prevariti profesora linguistike u Zagrebu


----------

